

Google adds Google Drive documents to search results - chrisrhoden
https://g.co/searchtrial

======
duaneb
I love google drive so much. I'm just frustrated there's no common API for web
file storage---flip a coin to see whether a given app supports a given
service.

~~~
Andrex
This is why Filepicker.io seems to be getting a bit of hype. A neat, common
solution to this problem.

------
vibrunazo
It used to take me around 10 seconds to get from opening a new tab, to
specific files in Google Drive. Now it takes about 2 seconds. This is a huge
improvement. But I hope they integrate it to the chrome omnibox to take it
under 1 second.

~~~
timothya
You can search Google Drive directly from the omnibox by creating a custom
search engine in Chrome. Then you only have to type a couple letters, tab, and
the search query.

------
spindritf
That's neat.

> This trial is only accessible on <https://www.google.com> in English and for
> @gmail.com addresses (not available on Google Apps accounts).

Oh.

~~~
notatoad
You seem surprised. This is how google launches pretty much everything they
do.

------
toyg
Considering the recent brouhaha about Dropbox messing up Team-linked accounts,
I wouldn't be surprised to see a spike in GDrive uptake. Differently from
management-driven projects like G+, it's clear that Drive is real dogfood
inside Google, essential infrastructure built for Googlers first. As such,
it's gaining features very quickly.

------
Tipzntrix
If this becomes mandatory for Google, I'd switch search engines. You may call
it FUD if you wish, but I would either have to be logged out when making
Google searches or risk having some of my e-mail with senders and subject
lines revealed to anyone watching my screen.

EDIT: As of now, it's opt-in.

EDIT: It seems most people inferred that I meant people could see the body of
the e-mail. I meant to say that people can see the subject and sender
exclusively, not in addition to the body.

EDIT: And no, I didn't create that throwaway account with the deleted post. I
wouldn't have done this if I did. I'm just saying that it isn't all FUD.

~~~
timothya
You can see in the screenshot that the results are hidden behind a "Show
results" dropdown. There's no risk of people spotting your subject lines by
peering over your shoulder at search results.

~~~
Tipzntrix
"Your searches on Google.com may bring up relevant emails, files and more from
Gmail and Google Drive"

<https://www.gstatic.com/gft/gd1_kt8j8a.png>

Check that picture out. Immediately, people can tell that you have email from
a certain sender about the topic that you have just searched, even before you
click "Search results".

To just get all the comments out of the way:

@adgar2: Senders and subject are available: Subject is the search query,
sender is seen right there in the screenshot. Looking over the comment, I
probably communicated that people could see the body of the e-mail. That's my
mistake, I meant to say that people could see senders and subjects.

@Karunamon: It's real obvious when I'm opening my e-mail that people can see
my e-mail. I wouldn't expect that when just searching Google.

All in all, as I said logging out is a perfectly viable option, but the slip
up at the wrong time (e.g. getting some spam that passed your filter,
searching "ass" while on your way to finishing typing assassin's creed or
whatnot, and having "Gmail results: messages from xxx..., Jane Doe,...and 2
others" show up).

------
AndresOspina
I have special love for dropbox, but I wanna test drive results with Google
drive :)

------
accarrino
reminds me of Google Desktop for PC

